

Kessler Syndrome - bdr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kessler_Syndrome

======
adatta02
This is pretty interesting also
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ablation_cascade> especially considering the
events of the last few days.

